# Comment jouer des morceaux de façon aléatoire sur iPod Class



## olivierm99 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrais savoir comment faire jouer des morceaux de musique de façon aléatoire, sur l'iPod Classic (160Go). 

C'est une fonctionnalité standard sur l'iPhone (menu > Morceaux >  Aléatoire), mais sur l'iPod Classic je ne trouve pas l'équivalent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment faire ? 

Merci pour les idées....
O.M


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

euh ... http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/iPod_classic_160Go_Guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf

Badmonkeyman


----------

